# Toyota ESP9000



## aikidojudo (Mar 17, 2011)

I Saw this on craiglist listed at 6,000
is this machine good ? and is it worth the sale price?

ESP 9000 Toyota single head embroidery machine


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Thats about half of a new 9100 (with stand, accessories and starter kit). What comes with it? Will the owner demo it for you? I assume it is local.

You can get more info at DataStitch:

Data Stitch, Commercial Toyota Embroidery Machines Supplies and Software, Texas

And Pantograms:

Meistergram embroidery machines, Toyota embroidery equipment, DTG Garment Printers and CAMS Rhinestone machine sales

These dealers frequently have used machines.

-James


----------



## mrblfx (Feb 18, 2009)

We have a Toyota 9000 and it has been a very good machine
for us. In over 5 years of service has never broken down.
the Toyota and the Tajima neo machine are basicaily the same unit some minor changes on each. Tajima builds both of them,
Toyota changed the front and some other things not sure what
they look the both are good units. Check it out very carefully.

Good luck

JIM


----------

